# Agree with FF or no?



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm so confused here! Anyone wanting to check out what has me confused look here http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/17e0bc I'm not sure I agree with FF about when I O'd although that was the only time I had really wet CM. I was also sick around that time so the temps could be off. Thanks to the other chart on the page I'm scared to take a hpt end up with a + and then start bleeding soon after. I'm seriously thinking of just waiting until I'd be like 8 weeks and if no af shows up then POS. Oh man it's all making me







: oh yes add in the nausea and dizziness and it's not helping anything. However I've been dealing with a killer sinus infection which could be causing all that. Oh other important details, my normal luteal phase is 11 days and the only cycle I've had longer then 28 days since ds was born is the other one listed on that page.


----------



## ShariCA (May 25, 2005)

I think your chart looks really good. If mine looked like that I would POAS. Good luck!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree with pp. Your chart looks triphasic to me.
I can appreciate your hesitation to test, but I don't know if I could hold off, personally.
By this time in your previously, af had come. Also, your temps appear a little less irratic than the prev. month (but I don't know if that is indicative of anything). If you tested and got a positive, you could always test again in a few days (but then again, this advice is coming from a POAS-aholoc!!).


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for the input ladies. I still haven't tested because I'm so dang nervous about it all. I have started stalking the April DDC though and hope I get to hang out there for the duration. The chart really it looking good now and FF even told me I should test when I entered data this morning


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

22 dpo and no AF in sight is as good as a positive HPT.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I finally gave in and went ahead with a test. Of course it was







there wasn't really any doubt left in my mind about that, but dh doesn't know how to read charts so proof helped him see it.


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

congratulations!!


----------

